# The Best Ways to Pleasure Yourself



## Cocobanana (Apr 25, 2015)

When I want to pleasure myself, I enjoy being in a relaxed environment for one. With that established, my greatest pleasure comes from enthralling music, a good movie on Netflix, or some funny Youtube videos. My methods of self-pleasure are likely not too uncommon, although the twist is that I prefer my room to be a little bit chilly so it's easier to snuggle up in a blanket. Finally, if I'm hungry or in any kind of pain, I get too distracted by that to be fully pleasured.

What are the ways you guys like to pleasure yourselves? (Another way to word the question might be, do you see your hobbies as mostly similar or mostly dissimilar to common ones?)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 25, 2015)

Play Dota 2, WoW and Pokemon

AT THE SAME TIME!

I climaxed hard


----------



## Zerig (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't

every time I start to get comfy I get overpowering feelings that I should be up doing some kind of work, and I can't really enjoy it.

its a horrible curse


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2015)

I like to play this game where I go on the front page of FurAffinity and try my darndest to pleasure myself from one of the newest pictures. 
It's not so pretty most of the time, but you get a few gems here and there.


----------



## Wiks (Apr 25, 2015)

First I like to take my pants off and.. Put on my pajamas of course!
Can't have a good time without relaxing in some comfy PJ's~!

After that I grab a big glass of milk and watch some live streams, along with playing some video games here and there.
Also can't forget to have a big, delicious dinner to go along with some comedic YouTube videos for maximum enjoyment.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 25, 2015)

I like to read non-fiction while drinking warm water and wearing a dressing gown. x3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm weird. Sometimes I like to sit and read a great book and sometimes I like to lay on my stomach and draw whatever comes to mind. 

I think the happiest I've ever been drawing was sitting under my deck during a thunderstorm, perfectly dry as everything else got soaked.


----------



## Wiks (Apr 25, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm weird. Sometimes I like to sit and read a great book and sometimes I like to lay on my stomach and draw whatever comes to mind.
> 
> I think the happiest I've ever been drawing was sitting under my deck during a thunderstorm, perfectly dry as everything else got soaked.


Nothing like seeing the rain against my window


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 25, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm weird. Sometimes I like to sit and read a great book and sometimes I like to lay on my stomach and draw whatever comes to mind.
> 
> I think the happiest I've ever been drawing was *sitting under my deck during a thunderstorm, perfectly dry as everything else got soaked.*



...Do you have a leaky roof? ;w;


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 25, 2015)

I play on my phone while I'm naked home alone


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 25, 2015)

when I saw the title of this post, I thought you where asking about a different type of 'pleasure'


----------



## Charrio (Apr 25, 2015)

I daydream, letting myself just go. 
Also reading is fun to, love good fiction like Architect of Sleep, Mrs. Brisby and the Rats Of NIMH ect.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 25, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> when I saw the title of this post, I thought you where asking about a different type of 'pleasure'



I think that was kinda the point, to get people to click.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 25, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> ...Do you have a leaky roof? ;w;



No, hun, it was an outside deck. Like a patio. 

But I guess into each life, some rain must fall.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 25, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> when I saw the title of this post, I thought you where asking about a different type of 'pleasure'



/\
#
#
# So This! Misleading it was, Mmmmm


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 25, 2015)

I've been getting SUPER into a couple songs lately. Razihel - Legends, and Teminite - Senses Overload, were 2 songs released a couple days ago that I just can't get enough of.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned needing something slick to savor... and by that I mean a little bit of oil to fry up some chicken or fries because fried food can be quite pleasurable for some.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 25, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned needing something slick to savor... and by that I mean a little bit of oil to fry up some chicken or fries because fried food can be quite pleasurable for some.



Ew. Grease.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 25, 2015)

I listen to ASMR videos or NPR and I read or write.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 25, 2015)

I like to take off my shoes and heavy clothing, then streeeeeeeeetch as much as possible before throwing myself on my bed and mangling my blanket and pillow. Nothing beats that feeling of taking a load off and getting super lazy after a long day.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 25, 2015)

First ill cook myself BBQ ribs, with chips (fries), baked beans, onion rings and a cold glass of full fat milk to top it off. Ill watch something on Netflix while im eating. Either House M.D,  Better Call Saul, House of Cards, the list goes on. After eating, i have four choices:
#Either i carry on watching Netflix 
#Or i play some video games; Bf4, Dota 2, Half Life 2
#or read a book. Im currently reading the shining 
#or i can draw while listening to music
In between, ill have a cup of tea with two sugars and milk (yes, im British and i drink tea) to relax even further. Eventually i get completely naked, go to bed and listen to the more slow paced/relaxing songs on my phone. Sometimes i listen to meditation music on YouTube. This eases my mind and body until i go to sleep.


----------



## Luki (Apr 25, 2015)

Chilly air. Overcast weather. Blanket and comfortable chair. Hot chocolate or tea.

Paradise.


----------



## Gator (Apr 25, 2015)

i pleasure myself with beer bottles.


----------



## Sylver (Apr 25, 2015)

Firstly, I bunch all my bed sheets into one big pile.
I turn turn up-side down and rest my legs on the wall and my back on the bed.

Then I pull out my book and start reading.

Im a freak I swear to christ...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 25, 2015)

Watch a show on the treadmill, then shower. The muscles get loose and relaxed after.  I hate being a tight ball of stress.

I'm like, legstrong due to this. Just finished Avatar and moving to some other animu before getting into Korra.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 25, 2015)

I like to put on a movie I've never seen and doodle on my iPad, or sit with my rabbit and watch horror movies.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 25, 2015)

I like to play Minecraft while listening to metal. It's fun to play on survival servers until you get banned for breaking windows or blocking up public structures with cobblestone.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 25, 2015)

I put on old episodes of Law and Order: Criminal Intent, break out Microsoft Word and write macro stories.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 25, 2015)

I go play GMod DayZ or TTT and try to make people rage quit.


----------



## Filter (Apr 25, 2015)

Reading, daydreaming, sketching, cycling, SL, listening to music, making new sounds on my synthesizer etc.



Cocobanana said:


> What are the ways you guys like to pleasure  yourselves? (Another way to word the question might be, do you see your  hobbies as mostly similar or mostly dissimilar to common ones?)


Whether common or not, most of my hobbies have an escapist element. That's probably one of the reasons why furry appeals to me. It transports my mind to another world or dimension full of cute, often cuddly, beings where anything is possible.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 25, 2015)

BeamNG.drive is a soft body physics sim in early alpha access. It has a strong modding community. I love smashing cars into things.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

Get a vibrating bullet and hold it on the top, underside of your dick while you jack off
thats definitely one of the best ways


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Get a vibrating bullet and hold it on the top, underside of your dick while you jack off
> thats definitely one of the best ways


Wat


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Wat


Do it and tell me the experience


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 25, 2015)

I love getting in the zone when I play video games. When its something action based, I love that feeling of power and not being stopped by any enemies and just tearing them a new one. When its a simulation game or something calm, i love that moment when you're finally done building something and it comes out exactly how you wanted it to be.

Other times, to just being in a good conversation with friends, really brings my spirits up


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Do it and tell me the experience



Does Bad Dragon sell those?

Nevermind, they do.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Does Bad Dragon sell those?
> 
> Nevermind, they do.



You can get them on ebay for like $3


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> You can get them on ebay for like $3



The shitty thing is not living alone...otherwise I'd have a few things from BD already.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

They come in an unmarked envelope bro
Jeez louise


----------



## Luki (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> They come in an unmarked envelope bro
> Jeez louise


An unmarked phallus shaped envelope?


----------



## Wax (Apr 25, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I go play GMod DayZ or TTT and try to make people rage quit.


Me too!! Where is the lie???


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> They come in an unmarked envelope bro
> Jeez louise



You can't fit what I would buy in an unmarked envelope.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

Were talking avout vibrating bullets you twats


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 25, 2015)

You did this on purpose.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Were talking avout vibrating bullets you twats



Well I was, until I started talking about Natasha the Anthro Husky...and a couple others.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

Do not fuck dog pussies


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Do not fuck dog pussies



That looks like a hybrid pussy to me.  Now, Hazel the Werewolfess, on the other hand...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Did we not expect this coming from the thread title?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Did we not expect this coming from the thread title?



I expected it sooner!


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 25, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Did we not expect this coming from the thread title?



Lol 'coming'


----------



## Koota (Apr 25, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> Lol 'coming'


Hahaha


----------



## Swift Shadowfire (Apr 25, 2015)

I like to play Falcon BMS Combat Flight Simulator, especially with some good music blaring.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sleeping wearing no underwear feels gr8 m8. Your dick is as free as can be.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Your dick is as free as can be.



Yeah, so it can drip all over your sheets!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, I could never do the nude thing. The only reason I sleep w/o a shirt or PJs is because it gets hot under the covers.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> When I want to pleasure myself, I enjoy being in a relaxed environment for one. With that established, my greatest pleasure comes from enthralling music, a good movie on Netflix, or some funny Youtube videos. My methods of self-pleasure are likely not too uncommon, although the twist is that I prefer my room to be a little bit chilly so it's easier to snuggle up in a blanket. Finally, if I'm hungry or in any kind of pain, I get too distracted by that to be fully pleasured.
> 
> What are the ways you guys like to pleasure yourselves? (Another way to word the question might be, do you see your hobbies as mostly similar or mostly dissimilar to common ones?)



You say the word "pleasure yourself" but I'm not entirely certain you know what the word means. Fa Forums, should we tell him that the term is a euphemism for masturbation or not?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 26, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Sleeping wearing no underwear feels gr8 m8. Your dick is as free as can be.



... I agree.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> ... I agree.



I agree too <3


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

anyone who dont sleep naked is a heathen


----------



## Gator (Apr 26, 2015)

i only wear clothes to bed when it's cold.  otherwise, why the hell would i do that


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> anyone who dont sleep naked is a heathen



DICK DRIPPINGS.  NUFF SAID.


----------



## Gator (Apr 26, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> DICK DRIPPINGS.  NUFF SAID.



who are you trying to impress with your clean sheets


----------



## belmonkey (Apr 26, 2015)

I personally love the feel of wearing nice soft pajamas to bed. I'm almost never in the nude; always gotta have some type of outfit.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 26, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> DICK DRIPPINGS.  NUFF SAID.


Is this really a thing?

Maybe you should call a plumber for your leaky faucet.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> DICK DRIPPINGS.  NUFF SAID.



you say that like it grosses me out


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 26, 2015)

Y'all fuckers are weird.  :V


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Y'all fuckers are weird.  :V



tell us something we don't know


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

Y'all need Jesus in the worst way possible.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Apr 26, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> DICK DRIPPINGS.  NUFF SAID.



You should get that looked at.

Hmm, a tricky puzzle is good for me. That or anything where I can just build things, be it irl or games.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 26, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> You say the word "pleasure yourself" but I'm not entirely certain you know what the word means. Fa Forums, should we tell him that the term is a euphemism for masturbation or not?



Is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> Is mayonnaise an instrument?



no, mayonnaise is not an instrument...horse radish isn't an instrument either


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> no, mayonnaise is not an instrument...horse radish isn't an instrument either



Hehehe I love that episode. x3


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 26, 2015)

I still wear sleeppants during the winter, but without undies underneath. During the summer, I sleep in my skivvies, no shorts or anything. Take sleep clothes one layer at a time for max comfort.


----------



## Gator (Apr 26, 2015)

who wears undies with sleep pants??  is that a thing?


----------



## Luki (Apr 26, 2015)

Eek, I could never sleep without clothes. Socks are a must, too.


----------



## Astus (Apr 26, 2015)

Sports, learning, interacting with friends etc...

Though sometimes if my room is cold at night I'll get my really comfy pajamas and lots of blankets, cuddle with my stuffed animals and watch some tv/play video games/draw.


----------



## Feste (Apr 26, 2015)

....my hand?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 26, 2015)

Feste said:


> ....my hand?



It does bring food and drink to your lips, so that's rather an astute observation.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 26, 2015)

Feste said:


> ....my hand?



It's just you and your hand tonight...


----------



## Feste (Apr 26, 2015)

Astrium said:


> It's just you and your hand tonight...



But what if we don't get along ?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm turning japanese.


----------



## Tao (Apr 26, 2015)

Cooking or baking something yummy, good older music like the B-52s, beer, and weed. Usually all at the same time.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 26, 2015)

Draw, draw, draw!

...Or video games.


----------



## dragonwise (Apr 27, 2015)

Hard to beat spending a few hours throwing lead at steel targets near a km away. 

Laying in the dirt with a rifle is surpisingly relaxing.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 27, 2015)

Reading while surrounded by snoring pitbulls.


----------



## Coffox (Apr 27, 2015)

Sitting back, playing some fitting music, warmed up, and using my Bad Dragon. Tankard.

((i do not have a Bad Dragon Tankard (yet))


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Carrots and ranch! o3o


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2015)

this is the best way


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 27, 2015)

After a hard days work I like to unwind with a nice warm bath in British orphan's blood while sipping on the tears they shed while I was extracting their blood for my bath. 

Ah the bliss.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

Sitting by the shore

Looking the sun as it sets


----------



## Coffox (Apr 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> this is the best way



At least the man is honest.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2015)

Coffox said:


> At least the man is honest.


My name on the streets isn't Hugh Jardon for nothing.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 27, 2015)

Music, good conversation, Yoga, meditation, singing, dancing, walking, drawing if I have the time, to journal if i have the time, a bit of activism and volunteering.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 27, 2015)

Slow and steady...


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's another way.

Get a headset that has nice bass and listen to trap.

Its quite literally an ear massage.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 28, 2015)

Even better, listen to Rush with a nice headset. I'm talking about $200 headphones here.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 28, 2015)

i can't handle sleeping without clothes. I feel insecure and way less comfortable...i never ever sleep with a shirt, but always with some pyjamas

i personally looooooooooooove sitting down in front of a piano and just making things up for an hour or two. if not that, pyjamas, bed, video games. 

and sometimes when i -reaaaally- wanna chill out, i'll go outside and just sit in some shady grass with some music in and watch the clouds or something.


----------



## Tchelline (Apr 28, 2015)

Get into FA, search for the newest vore pics, and... Uh... Ya know.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 29, 2015)

Honestly? The only things I can do without worrying about why I'm not doing something productive are reading literature, taking notes of what I'm reading, and playing the piano.
When I'm not worried about these things, skyping with my friends actually relaxes me somewhat.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 5, 2016)

With abit of sauce on it..


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 5, 2016)

I take it up the poop deck.


----------



## Kit-Kat-Katt (Oct 6, 2016)

I get fry grease rip it on the ol' broom stick and give er a spin


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 6, 2016)

What in the fucking fuck is this fucking thread?


----------



## Kit-Kat-Katt (Oct 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> What in the fucking fuck is this fucking thread?


Grease er up larry


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 6, 2016)

Kit-Kat-Katt said:


> Grease er up larry


9/11 reference?



















































that.......it's a joke.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> What in the fucking fuck is this fucking thread?


It is a fleeting glimmer of the Old Days of FAF. A mythical time of much fuckery and cynicism.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 6, 2016)

I like playing games and listening to music.

I also very often, fantasize about back rubs and snuggles while eating a tub of ice cream.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 6, 2016)

Kiwaru said:


> I like playing games and listening to music.
> 
> I also very often, fantasize about back rubs and snuggles while eating a tub of ice cream.


wut xD


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> wut xD



Opps, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 6, 2016)

Kiwaru said:


> Opps


tf's going on...


----------



## LycanTheory (Oct 6, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> tf's going on...



Ice cream, back rubs and snuggles, apparently. Doesn't sound half bad. Add a cracking fireplace, snow blanketing the outside world and some decent music and I'm sold.


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 7, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Ice cream, back rubs and snuggles, apparently. Doesn't sound half bad. Add a cracking fireplace, snow blanketing the outside world and some decent music and I'm sold.



Right? I think my statement was 100% appropriate given the question asked in the topic tittle.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 7, 2016)

oxycotton


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 7, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> What in the fucking fuck is this fucking thread?


The wonderful result of human evolution..... us being the rejects


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 7, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oxycotton


Oxxy? That for people like Rush Limpaugh, who can't cope with the fact another Dem will be in the White House. Lol. Back to the point! I live it when just me and bhutrflai are all alone, the kids are at school, the neighbors are at work, and we can be really really loud. Or some afternoon delight, real quietly of course.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 7, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I take it up the poop deck.


You and that poop deck! You know that's a part of a sailing ship, right?


----------



## Orgunis (Oct 7, 2016)

Cocobanana said:


> What are the ways you guys like to pleasure yourselves?



Play games, doddle, reply to threads, watch a movie, etc.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I live it when just me and bhutrflai are all alone, the kids are at school, the neighbors are at work, and we can be really really loud. Or some afternoon delight, real quietly of course.


Stop giving away all of our secrets!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Stop giving away all of our secrets!!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You and that poop deck! You know that's a part of a sailing ship, right?



Yeah.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Yeah.


In the old days THAT is where you went to poop, though.


----------



## Notkastar (Oct 8, 2016)

The name of this thread is so misleading (¬‿ლ)

For me it's tackling the 'Metric S**t Ton' of stuff I wanna accomplish. =)

Like:
*making about 4 videos, Drawing about 7 or 8 things, Writing a story , making an animation/flash, Keep developing those video games I'm making on the side, Rp with someone (Still open too btws ;P) Complete Final Fantasy 7 and 8, Fight this one famous guy on Skullgirls*

This game (Warning: Sorta loud intro)




(one of my videos btws (¬‿¬))

*Make about 3 threads I've been putting off for weeks and etc and etc.*

Besides all that, sitting down to a good anime with my PSP is best. (─‿─)







Spoiler



And in the other way,
I have toys. Let's leave it at that. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 8, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> With abit of sauce on it..


Get so bored ya had to go revive an old post? Haha


----------



## Stormi (Oct 8, 2016)

Playing DDR until your legs go numb. What? None of you have ever done that? It's a great way to relieve stress and anger.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 8, 2016)

Stormi said:


> Playing DDR until your legs go numb. What? None of you have ever done that? It's a great way to relieve stress and anger.


aahh DDR, my old nemesis xD.  Used to work at an arcade and the 'ddr kids' where the only ones that would still try to come in as the security gate was lowering at closing time. 

A good book or some loud music and a joint or pint in the evening is a great way to relax ^^


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I live it when just me and bhutrflai are all alone, the kids are at school, the neighbors are at work, and we can be really really loud. Or some afternoon delight, real quietly of course.


well....i......... Kool *thumbs up*


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 8, 2016)

v a p o r w a v e


----------



## Elf-cat (Oct 8, 2016)

Eating triple chocolate ice cream straight from the container.
I'm at a restaurant, I can't type anything dirty at the moment.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 8, 2016)

Elf-cat said:


> I'm at a restaurant, I can't type anything dirty at the moment.


What in the fuck? Yes you could.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 8, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> well....i......... Kool *thumbs up*


I like Quietly the most. Makes me feel like a teenager again and that I am getting away with something.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I like Quietly the most. Makes me feel like a teenager again and that I am getting away with something.


take it up a notch and bring it deep into the woods x3


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 8, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Get so bored ya had to go revive an old post? Haha


It's my pleasure. xD


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 8, 2016)

My pleasure is long naps in a chilly room under comfy, thick, blanket.  The room must be almost totally dark!

My other pleasures is my cat, whome I love lots!  Spicy ramen noodle bowls, and watching anime!


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 9, 2016)

Nothing more pleasurable than gaming or watching a good show. Or hanging with those who you love being around x3




Spoiler: Lewd...



toys and fur smut :v


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 9, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> take it up a notch and bring it deep into the woods x3


We do, whenever we get the chance.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 9, 2016)

I enjoy gaming too with the right people even better.


----------

